# Wie ist Paula / wie geht's Paula / wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit?



## marcogaiotto

A: Wie ist Paula / wie geht's Paula nach der Arbeit?
B: Todmüde.

Hello! I'd like to know which option is more natural: wie ist or wie geht's (Paula)? Thanks a lot in advance!
Are they equally correct?
What about "Wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit?"?


----------



## Uncle BBB

Wie geht's is more normal.
You would not say Wie ist Paula.
You would not say Wie fühlt sich Paula either.


----------



## nescit

Wie geht's Paula ... Ok mündlich
Wie geht es Paula ... Ok schriftlich
Wie fühlt sich Paula... Ok, wenn ich eben wissen will, wie sie sich fühlt 
Wie ist Paula nach der Arbeit... Nein, nicht in dieser allgemeinen Bedeutung.

Denkbar nur als Hilfsverb: Wie ist sie nach der Arbeit gelaunt?

Und Obacht (= Achtung): todmüde


----------



## JClaudeK

marcogaiotto said:


> A: Wie ist Paula / wie geht's Paula nach der Arbeit?
> B: Todmüde.


Ich nehme an, dass Du wissen willst, welche Frage zur Antwort "B: Todmüde." passt? 

In diesem Fall passt für mich


marcogaiotto said:


> "Wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit?"


am besten.


----------



## marcogaiotto

JClaudeK said:


> Ich nehme an, dass Du wissen willst, welche Frage zur Antwort "B: Todmüde." passt?
> 
> In diesem Fall passt für mich
> 
> am besten.


Yes, you're right...I have to write the right question to the answer "Todmuede".
I really thank you so much...


----------



## marcogaiotto

Wie fühlt Paula sich nach der Arbeit?

Can you tell me if this sentence is correct (I'm referring to the position of "sich") ? Thank you so much!


----------



## Hutschi

In my opinion there are following correct variations:


Wie fühlt Paula sich nach der Arbeit?
Wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit?
---


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> In my opinion there are following correct variations:



Both are correct, but "Wie fühlt sich Paula" sounds better to me.


----------



## Hutschi

In my opinion it depends on context.
The difference is very small:

Wie fühlt Paula sich nach der Arbeit? - a little bit more intense and emotional
Wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit? - neutral, formal
Maybe I would prefer the second in a neutral formal text. In a text about feeling and emotions to a friend I would prefer the first one.

However: I do not know if this is regional, and the difference is small.


----------



## bearded

Zu ''Pronomen vor Nomen'' spricht die Leo-Grammatik von einer ''starken Tendenz'' (auch mit dem Reflexivpronomen ''sich''):
LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.5.3.2.8


----------



## Hutschi

This may explain what I felt:

Wie fühlt Paula sich nach der Arbeit? - a little bit more intense and emotional -- it is marked
Wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit? - neutral, formal -- The language has the tendency to become more formal.


----------



## Hutschi

Take care:
LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.5.3.2.8


> Die Tendenz 'Pronomen vor Nomen' ist weniger stark, wenn die Nomengruppe Subjekt ist. Sie konkurriert dann mit der Regel, dass das Subjekt im Mittelfeld an erster Stelle steht:



The tendency is lower if the noun group is subject, as in our case. It is in concurrency to the rule: subject first in the middle field of the sentence.



> Wie fühlt* Paula* sich nach der Arbeit?


Subject=Paula.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> The tendency is lower if...


You are right. However, what example could there be with ''sich'' referring to a non-subject noun/name,  to which the ''starke Tendenz'' would apply?


----------



## elroy

marcogaiotto said:


> Wie fühlt Paula sich nach der Arbeit?


To me this sounds very unidiomatic.  I can't think of a situation in which it would sound idiomatic.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> To me this sounds very unidiomatic


To me it sounds a bit outdated (I think I read that construction in literary works).


----------



## elroy

Das schließt sich ja nicht gegenseitig aus.


----------



## Hutschi

To me both sound idiomatic.


----------



## Hutschi

In spoken language there is even more.
It depends on intonation.

I mark only the main stress (bold).


Wie fühlt Paula sich *nach *der Arbeit? Contrast to vor and während der Arbeit.
Wie fühlt sich Paula *nach *der Arbeit? In formal speach I prefer this.


Wie fühlt *Paula *sich *nach *der Arbeit?
Wie fühlt sich *Pau*la* nach *der Arbeit? Due to easier pronunciation and intonation I prefer this.
(Both Paula and nach are important).


Wie fühlt Paula sich nach* der* Arbeit? Very emotional. I would prefer the first form.
Wie fühlt sich Paula nach *der *Arbeit?
---

The "melody" of the sentence may also have influence to the position.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ''Pronomen vor Nomen''


Dazu sagt der Duden:


> Prinzipiell besteht die Tendenz, das Reflexivpronomen möglichst weit nach vorn zu ziehen: _Die Wirtschaft hat sich in den letzten Monaten nur langsam erholt._







> Wie fühlt Paula sich nach der Arbeit?





bearded said:


> (I think I read that construction in literary works)





> Duden:
> Doch auch andere Wortstellungen sind korrekt. So kann das Reflexivpronomen im Nebensatz auch nach dem Subjekt stehen: _Wenn der Himmel sich verdunkelt, fallen bald die ersten Tropfen._ [...]
> Diese Wortstellung ist allerdings eher in der geschriebenen als in der gesprochenen Sprache üblich, weil sie eine willkommene Gelegenheit bietet, den Satzbau zu variieren.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Je früher das sich erscheint desto früher weiß ich, dass ein reflexives Verb folgen wird und das hilft eher als dass es verwirrt.






marcogaiotto said:


> Yes, you're right...I have to write the right question to the answer "Todmuede".
> I really thank you so much...


You could also ask:
_Was ist Paula nach der Arbeit?_
But fitting contexts for that version are probably rare.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> You could also ask:
> _Was ist Paula nach der Arbeit?_


Or 
_*Wie* ist Paula nach der Arbeit?_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Or
> _*Wie* ist Paula nach der Arbeit?_


vs.


Uncle BBB said:


> You would not say Wie ist Paula.





nescit said:


> Wie ist Paula nach der Arbeit... Nein, nicht in dieser allgemeinen Bedeutung.


I agree with Uncle BBB and nescit. I would not say "Wie ist Paula?", either.



marcogaiotto said:


> What about "Wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit?"?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> I would not say "Wie ist Paula?", either.


Do you find 


Schlabberlatz said:


> Was ist Paula nach der Arbeit?


better? I don't.


----------



## berndf

Do you guys really think the dialogue_ Wie ist Paula? Totmüde._ is possible?

If someone asked me _Wie ist Paula? _I honestly wouldn't know what the person wanted to know (unless I had reason to assume the person had translated the question literally from English)._ Müde, intelligent, beschäftigt, klein, rothaarig, gut angezogen_ oder was? 

Could it be that this is one of those cases where when one ponders to long about a sentence one loses one's natural instincts?


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> If someone asked me _Wie ist Paula? _I honestly wouldn't know what the person wanted to know (unless I had reason to assume the person had translated the question literally from English)._ Müde, intelligent, beschäftigt, klein, rothaarig, gut angezogen_ oder was?


It depends on context. 

I could imagine someone saying:

"Paula ist ja so energiegeladen! Morgens Sport, nachmittags Fitness und abends geht sie noch in die Disco bis weit nach Mitternacht.
Aber es ist ja Urlaub. Du kennst sie auch im Alltag: *Wie ist Paula nach der Arbeit?* Ist sie da auch so voller Schwung?"


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Do you guys really think the dialogue_ Wie ist Paula? Totmüde._ is possible?


Das ist pure (schulische) Theorie:
"Wie fragt man nach Adjektiven?" - "_*Wie*_ ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive."

Aus heiterem Himmel heraus zu fragen "_Wie ist Paula?"_ ist sinnlos.

Cross-posted


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> It depends on context.
> 
> I could imagine someone saying:
> 
> "Paula ist ja so energiegeladen! Morgens Sport, nachmittags Fitness und abends geht sie noch in die Disco bis weit nach Mitternacht.
> Aber es ist ja Urlaub. Du kennst sie auch im Alltag: *Wie ist Paula nach der Arbeit?* Ist sie da auch so voller Schwung?"


With tons of context even the most outlandish formulations might approach intelligibility. But presenting this as if this dialogue would be possible and even idiomatic I find highly misleading.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> With tons of context even the most outlandish formulations might approach intelligibility.


I don't think so.


berndf said:


> But presenting this as if this dialogue would be possible and even idiomatic I find highly misleading.


My dialogue (with only three sentences added) is a natural dialogue, isn't it?


----------



## berndf

Sorry, no, not in my book. That is an English sentence with German words.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Do you find
> 
> 
> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Was ist Paula nach der Arbeit?_
> 
> 
> 
> better? I don't.
Click to expand...

I find it much better, but I only mentioned it in passing, cf.:


Schlabberlatz said:


> But fitting contexts for that version are probably rare.


I could imagine a lesson in school where a teacher asks comprehension questions after a listening exercise.



berndf said:


> Do you guys really think the dialogue_ Wie ist Paula? Totmüde._ is possible?


I wonder why you use the plural  I think that at that point in the discussion it was only JCK who suggested "Wie ist Paula?". While Uncle BBB, nescit and me were against it. Three to one.

Now it’s four to two, which still means victory 



berndf said:


> (unless I had reason to assume the person had translated the question literally from English)


I had that impression, too, but then I couldn’t really lay my finger on it, so I did not mention my impression in my post. Could "How is Paula?" really be answered by "Tired"? I think you would have to say "She has been tired lately" or something similar. I’m not sure, though.


(One could ask, colloquially: "Wie ist Paula *so*?", but that’s a general question asking for information about her character and her behaviour. An answer might also include information about her outward appearance.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> I could imagine a lesson in school where a teacher asks comprehension questions after a listening exercise.


Yes.

And I've seen several schoolbooks where is taught


JClaudeK said:


> "Wie fragt man nach Adjektiven?" - "_*Wie*_ ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive."


so, "_Wie_ ist Paula nach der Arbeit." would be ok (for the lesson's sake).


But anyway, generally, the right and idiomatic question would be (although rejected by _Uncle BBB _#2):


marcogaiotto said:


> "Wie fühlt sich Paula nach der Arbeit?"





JClaudeK said:


> ......  passt für mich am besten.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> If someone asked me _Wie ist Paula? _I honestly wouldn't know what the person wanted to know



Cf.:


JClaudeK said:


> Aus heiterem Himmel heraus zu fragen "_Wie ist Paula?"_ ist sinnlos.



Aber
"Wie ist Paula* nach der Arbeit*?"
enthält mMn. genug Information, um der Antwort die Richtung zu weisen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> "Wie fragt man nach Adjektiven?" - "_*Wie*_ ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive."


You are asking for a noun there, not for an adjective. [Edit: I should have said "pronoun" here instead of "noun", see below.] And it would be much better to ask "Wie *lautet* das Fragepronomen für Adjektive?". I think that probably even "*Was* ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive?" is better than your version.



JClaudeK said:


> Aber
> "Wie ist Paula* nach der Arbeit*?"
> enthält mMn. genug Information, um der Antwort die Richtung zu weisen.


I don’t think so.




Sowka said:


> It depends on context.
> 
> I could imagine someone saying:
> 
> "Paula ist ja so energiegeladen! Morgens Sport, nachmittags Fitness und abends geht sie noch in die Disco bis weit nach Mitternacht.
> Aber es ist ja Urlaub. Du kennst sie auch im Alltag: *Wie ist Paula nach der Arbeit?* Ist sie da auch so voller Schwung?"


You say it depends on context, so what about the context at hand? Does the following sound idiomatic to you:


marcogaiotto said:


> A: Wie ist Paula […] nach der Arbeit?
> B: Todmüde.


?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> You are asking for a noun there, not for an adjective.


 
"todmüde" = a noun??


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> "todmüde" = a noun??


To the contrary. It’s an adjective.


JClaudeK said:


> "Wie fragt man nach Adjektiven?" - "_*Wie*_ ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive."


The question in the OP is answered with an adjective: "todmüde". *Your question* must be answered by naming the name of the pronoun, and that name is a *noun*. What I mean to say is that your question is not similar enough to the question in the OP to be considered a valid point.

In other words, I meant:
You = "du", _not_ you = "man".


Schlabberlatz said:


> You are asking for a noun there, not for an adjective.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> *Your question* must be answered by naming the name of the pronoun, and that name is a *noun*.



Wirklich? Irren die sich alle?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> "_*Wie*_ ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive."


Would you really answer that question by saying an adjective? I’m asking because you have quoted the following:


Schlabberlatz said:


> *Your question* must be answered by naming the name of the pronoun, and that name is a *noun*.


Do you call that in question?

By your question I mean:
"_*Wie*_ ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive."




> Adjektive geben eine Antwort auf die Frage: "Wie ist eine Person oder Sache."



Sounds OK to me in that context, i. e. talking about language. The context in the OP is different.



> Wie frage ich nach dem Adjektiv?


Highlighted by you in the picture. It’s even more different. The verb in that question is "fragen", not "sein".


----------



## JClaudeK

I think that all this is getting _off topic _now.



Schlabberlatz said:


> it would be much better to ask "Wie *lautet* das Fragepronomen für Adjektive?"



Da hast Du ja recht. 

Aber mein 


JClaudeK said:


> "_*Wie*_ ist das Fragepronomen für Adjektive."


ist keine Frage sondern eine Antwort.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schlabberlatz said:


> *Your question* must be answered by naming the name of the pronoun, and that name is a *noun*.


Sorry, I should have said that your question must be answered by saying the *pronoun*… which is not an adjective. I think that, technically speaking, pronouns can be considered nouns, but that does not matter much here.



JClaudeK said:


> I think that all this is getting _off topic _now.
> 
> 
> 
> Da hast Du ja recht.


Danke 



JClaudeK said:


> I think that all this is getting _off topic _now.


You may be right, but I’m still interested in Sowka’s answer to my #36.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Sorry, I should have said that your question must be answered by saying the *pronoun*…


----------

